# Lost Green Maravia "Paco" pad



## tdub (Sep 3, 2004)

I left my Maravia Paco Pad at the Stone Bridge takeout on Saturday around 4:30ish. Please return so I can get laid on Cataract Canyon. Please call my hotline at 970-485-9354. Thanks.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

now that they know how magnetic, seductive the "paco" is will they just get their own so as to have an option getting you "laid"? I hope so!! Mattie at tenmile sells em, in stock!!!


----------

